# Pekkas tarantulas



## apophysis (Apr 26, 2012)

Whats up guys?! Im new in here, from sweden and been dealing with T`s for maybe five years total. I had a lot a few years ago, somewhere like 60 species.. Ive been away from the hobby a few years for several reasons but now im back again and happy My focus will be on "big hairy american spiders" those are my favourites!! Heres some pics for now, i hope you enjoy,, 

juvenile female brachypelma vagans






juvenile female pamphobeteus sp platyomma 






juvenile female pamphobeteus sp antinous






juvenile female pamphobeteus sp machalla






juvenile female pamphobeteus ultramarinus






juvenile female theraphosa stirmi






juvenile female theraphosa blondi






juvenile female xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## apophysis (Apr 26, 2012)

Juvenile male, theraphosa stirmi, fresh


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Apr 27, 2012)

PekkaSwe, you have a very nice and desired collection. :clap:


----------



## apophysis (Apr 28, 2012)

thank you! there is lot more to come


----------



## apophysis (May 4, 2012)

My female juvenile blondi on her back!! 































Legs looking double as thick!! WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## apophysis (May 5, 2012)

Juvenile male of Pamphobeteus sp. Equador II







Fresh juvenile/semi female of Pamphobeteus sp. Equador II







One of my juvenile females of Sericopelma melanotarsum







One of my juvenile females of Pamphobeteus sp. Platyomma 







One of my juvenile females of Pamphobeteus ultramarinus







Pamphobeteus insignis







Pamphobeteus sp. Columbia VI







Pamphobeteus sp. Tigris







Pamphobeteus sp. Goliath







Pamphobeteus vespertinum







Xenesthis sp. Blue in premolt







I hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Jared781 (May 5, 2012)

I cant get enough of the Pamphobeteus sp. I like the stirmi as well!!


----------



## jbm150 (May 6, 2012)

Digging that melanotarsum, don't see those too often


----------



## apophysis (May 7, 2012)

they are nice! have three females


----------



## Tarantula (May 7, 2012)

Really nice pics mate!


----------



## kwacky (May 7, 2012)

I love the Pamphos.  Thanks for the photos.  Some stunning species there.


----------



## apophysis (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!! "Tarantula" nice to see you here!! 

---------- Post added 05-08-2012 at 01:03 PM ----------

My female P sp. Machalla a few days after molt. DAMN SHE LOOKS GOOD!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (May 8, 2012)

You have some giant species


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 8, 2012)

Well done sir !- I'd love to see some sacs in the future

Your assortment of Pamphos is astounding


----------



## apophysis (May 9, 2012)

I`m glad you like it!!

---------- Post added 05-09-2012 at 03:14 PM ----------

Got some new T`s today! Subadult females of pamph fortis and pamph sp goliath

Fortis






Goliath


----------



## fullysik (Oct 3, 2012)

*wanted.*

hello, i have just recently moved to trondheim norway and in search of tarantula breeders from here or sweden, i would like to start up my collection again, if anyone can point me in the right direction please?


----------



## poisoned (Oct 3, 2012)

fullysik said:


> hello, i have just recently moved to trondheim norway and in search of tarantula breeders from here or sweden, i would like to start up my collection again, if anyone can point me in the right direction please?


I'm from other part of Europe, but I often order from Germany, check out the ads here: http://www.terraristik.com/tb/list_classifieds_int.php
You can't do it in winter, but it's perfect in spring and autumn


----------

